# Food, drinks, recipes.



## Strider (Mar 21, 2019)

Haven't seen such a thread here...but let it be for recipes, regardless of the kind.

I have a bunch some of you might find more than tasty and appreciative, simple and fast to make, being Americans and respectful for the hedonistic view on life. 


During the past few months I have been buying bones with marrow, for ridiculously cheap price. Not that it is on discount, or past due, but because no one seem to buy them anymore, since all the soups are made from bags these days and this...delicacy gets forgotten. It used to be the prime food for the taking. So, I have plenty of food for two, three days. Soup sounds filling? I have to be joking, right? No, I am not.
The bone marrow is super nutrient, delicious and verrrry filling.

-5 Liter pot, filled with water 4/5 of the way, add 4-5 hollow bones. When the first fat content swims up, shortly, if the water is already boiling, scoop it away. I mean the brown stuff, foamy stuff. You may leave it if you like.
-Add two tS of salt and one tS of olive oil (or canola) 
-Take a pan simultaneously and add carrot coins and butter (or tallow). When they get soft, take it all to the big pot (makes it a bit faster, and tastier- the fat gets the flavor stuck in it).
-Add a whole onion, fresh parsley and celery leaves (few fingerfull), three garlic cloves (the fat gets the flavor, any more might be a bit much, kills the taste) and you may add the cut celery root. Add potatoes if you want it thick

Cook it for an hour to two on low, but boiling. You can add beef, but it renders the cooking time, depending on how you like it.

So, I take out the bone on a plate, and I scoop out the white marrow. I take a slice of bread, spread marrow on it, and add a pinch of salt. You will thank me for it. Two shorter bones, I mean their marrow, on two slices of bread and you're good for 6 hours. 

* I am cooking it atm, do wait for photos!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2019)

My girl makes soup stock with bones like that and the soup is delicious and nutritious, and yes it does keep you full and satiated.


----------



## Strider (Mar 21, 2019)

You mean like bone...erm...broth? That can be frozen and used anytime?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## Strider (Mar 21, 2019)

I see. Haven't tried the slow cooker method (they are not really a fashion here) but I've heard the longer you cook the bones, the more nutrients you strip from them. That's my kind of soup lol! Is straining necessary?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2019)

I really dont know what she does with it, I just eat it up. I can tell you it is super dark brown and delicious.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 21, 2019)

Super dark brown sounds exactly what I saw over the pond. I think it several hours if not even more. I am just eating a slice of full wheat bread with spread marrow and ground paprika. Hot digity it is good!!


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Add a teaspoon of Lemon Juice or Vinegar to your water when cooking it. The acid in either will strip more nutrients from the bone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 21, 2019)

Yup, hard to beat a good bone broth! I make them as often as we have bones around to make them from. Great for drinking hot by itself, especially when sick or to warm up in winter, or as a great base for soups and stews.


----------



## Strider (Mar 22, 2019)

I will try it once, or if I am sick.
Ever since I bought local black locust honey and added granulated pollen to it, making it creamy and tastier (if you haven't eaten bee pollen, it is unlikely you'll know the taste)... But apart that ai didn't get a cold in that period. I'd add propolis but hell, it's too expensive.

Anyhow, did anybody try bison bones?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2019)

Betty just told me she adds apple cider vinegar to the pot and the marrow becomes gelatinous and just falls out of the bone. She cooks it overnite in a slow cooker on low.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 23, 2019)

Sooo, finally the sun came up and so did the temperatures. U went for a short hike and found several wild asparagus. Omelet imminent.

Cut em up, cut garlic, parsley and cheese.
Add olive oil to the pan and when it gets hot add garlic and asparagus, in one heap (won't burn). When they turn extra green and garlic gold, break two eggs on top of them ans stir. Then add chese, when you flip the eggs. Afterwards salt and pepper. That is it!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2019)

That's good healthy real food.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 23, 2019)

Great stuff Loris!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 24, 2019)

The Croatian Global Traveling Guy said:


> Add olive oil to the pan and when it gets hot add garlic and asparagus, in one heap *(won't burn)*.




Haven't ever seen my mother-in-law cook, have you?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strider (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks! The only downside of eating garlic is... My already low blood pressure hahaha! It knocks me out


----------



## Strider (Mar 25, 2019)

Has anyone ever tried kefir? If you haven't I highly recommend it. Kefir is big in the Balkan countries, along yogurts and sour milk. We've always had a thing for dairy, cheese especially. 

In the stores, depending on the brand, you can get a big range of prices, but you can also make it at home with minimum requirements and process. All you need is the grains, the culture. Wrongly named the Tibetan mushroom, because it isn't a mushroom at all. 

It is easy to make. All you need is milk (I use it that way) and a fine strainer mesh, or cheese cloth for filtering, a glass jar, cloth to cover and a spoon to stir. 

Add milk to the jar, by the eye, and add the kefir grains (I had a tS). There isn't much fuss about the amount, but the greater number of grains you put in the faster it will produce kefir. Cover with cloth and let sit in a sunny spot or a warm until it gets thick. Jiggle the jar and you will see if it turned to a yogurty texture or not. The higher the temperature, the faster it will be done. You can occasionally stir the milk. Once it thickened, stir it good; use a strainer mesh and strain the kefir to a container or directly to the cup you will use and the grains in the strainer. They say you should wash the grains while they're in the mesh, with water, but I saw no difference. Repeat the process by your desire. Just add new milk to a washed jar and wait again...or add the milk to the same used jar that has some kefir and the grain left in it. Makes sense it will produce faster. The grains will grow, slowly, in time. When you have pkebty, I am sure you can make a freaking gallon if you will, fir the price of one milk jug. You can then exchange the extra grain for goodies with family and friends. 

As for the eating part...well... Just like any yogurt, add seeds, fruit, or go plain. Use the rest like you would yogurt. Put the extra in the fridge and you're good for a few days. 

Regarding issues, I had pretty inactive grains that took 4-5 days to form anything in 1/3 of a cup, and it turned pink and smelly (the fat from the milk spoiled) but now the sun helps and the higher temperature too. In one day, yesterday, I got 16 oz of milk turned to kefir with a tS of grain. 

One more thing... There is a lot of myths about eating the grain and it growing in your stomach which is ridiculous and also about using metal containers and spoons which should be avoided because metal kills the grains. That is nonsense because stainless steel is inert... it might be true with silver or copper tableware . They are anti-microbial and acidic. Washing grain after each batch is also mythical as I've seen no difference, positive or negative side effects, when making a new batch. 

As for the benefits of drinking kefir best use Internet database. There are many sources, articles and videos of its health benefits and medicinal value, it being a good natural anti and probiotic, particularly after drinking medicine antibiotics if you're ill.



 

Oh, and you can use water, coconut water, milk-water ratio... Whatever you find online, any liquid the bacteria will fees on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 25, 2019)

Going back to the original - Bone Marrow - what about making Butter of the gods!

Rip 6" long pieces of beef leg bone into two halves.
Apply SPC (Salt, Pepper, Cayenne) or whatever rub you want - I would not recommend a sweet rub.
Put in smoker, cut side up.
250 deg for about an hour or so.
Mix up a butter mix of salted butter, chopped garlic and chopped shallots or green onions
15 min into smoke apply the butter mixture liberally
Use a spoon and dig in
When you do - you'll know why "Butter of the gods"!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 25, 2019)

I'll try it. I can only get short and cut bones in the store. I coukd ask then nit to saw the tigh.

Wow, that really looks delicious.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2019)

This is a great thread! My way of eating for the last 3 years has been to keep it very simple, nothing packaged or processed and as low carb zero sugar as I can be. I eat meats, veggies, cheeses and dairy, eggs, and only real olive oil or coconut oil and butter. I dont count calories and eat like a pig and still lost45 lbs and kept it off. I dont miss the grains like wheat flour, rice or oats. My way of eating is more paleo, in other words what would a caveman eat? I have gotten off all of my meds and all of my ailments have gone away. So there has to be something to this way of eating. I do alot of one skillet meals.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2019)

Here's a great one skillet meal that's a anytime meal that fills you and stays with you.
Sautee fresh mushrooms and onions, I then add a smoked beef brisket that has no preservatives or nitrates.


 Add fresh broccoli florets.


 Scramble a dozen eggs with heavy cream and pour over the other ingredients and stirr frequently.


 Smother with cheeses of your choice, I use many for variety.


 Done, you can add salsa, guacamole, or sour cream and enjoy. Nutritious, delicious, and the right kinds of fat to eat. I do this almost every week.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 25, 2019)

Oh dear, each picture is better than the next one hehe! Love the quantity progression to the last photo! Now we're talking! :D Delicious. 
What kind of mushrooms do you eat? 

I agree with you. I have mody type 2 (presumed) so my sugar is all over, without the need to do pills or shots. Fasting was around 90-110, but after meals (at least in the USA where I kept track) it averaged around 130-150 . Sometimes spiking to 180, rarely above...well unless I craved for more beer than I cared LOL! It is a hard battle, but over the past decade I haven't done much until three years ago. I cut out all the pasta, rice, white flour pastry (processed?) and all those grains. I had to let go of my bellowed potatoes, fried, baked, cooked, salted, mashed, virtually any kind. Now I don't even miss it. No more fried stuff that has a crumble batter on it, nothing deep fried. I never drank soft drinks so it was an easy battle to win. But, the hardest was to eat often and in small amounts. And beer. I miss beer. I would eat my bodyweight if I could  
But my BG levels dropped with each activity, walking, hiking, reading (gosh, brain exercise burns calories!!) and now my hb1ac is 5.7. When I discovered it a decade ago it was 6.2, peaking at 7.4 at one point. It is reversible.

To sum it all up, exactly as you said, sir. No mumbo jumbo, vegetarian, vegan, keto, no special modern fashon diets. I eat as everybody should eat. High protein, natural fats, tons of fibers in fruit and vegetables and sometimes I'd humor my sweet tooth with real honey or dark chocolate. The thing is, stress is the real killer. I would listen to 4 different doctors, and they all told me different which kept me up all nigh. Yes fat! No fat! Yes carbs! No carbs! Yes meat! No meat. I don't care anymore, I just use common sense and eat what I want; the amount depending on the should/shouldn't eat factor based on the Glycemic Load charts. Bone marrow soups, fat from grilled lamb, chicken skin, olive oil? I should cut that out? Hell no. I just burn it all by moving around. Or just my hips "iykwim"


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2019)

Loris, you are on the right track. I wouldn't call my diet true ketogenic because I dont dwell on it or pee on sticks to see if I am in ketosis. But I have gotten my body to burn fat for energy I stead of carbs. I'm a little strict with myself because I dont eat fruit due to the sugar that's in it, berries in moderation are the only exception. But I take 2 weeks a year where I eat anything I want (thanksgiving and Christmas) and then I'm back on my regular way of eating. I use stevia as a sweetener, and I even make my own ice cream with it. It's very simple real ingredients. Heavy cream, eggs, vanilla, and stevia. It's so rich and creamy and actually good for you. Stevia will not raise your blood glucose level. When I go shopping I go to the produce section, meat section, and dairy, everything else is pure crap and not good for you. I'm like you, I eat only real food. And as you said, excersize is very important, I do something everyday, 20 to 30 minutes is all it takes, a good 3 mile walk or a bike ride is a bonus.
Now let's get back to the food!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2019)

I love fish and this is one of my favorites for it
Use your fish of choice, store bought I use cod like this. Fresh cought I prefer walleye or lake pearch. Rinse at pat dry.


 For a breading I use a 50/50 mix of almond flour and coconut flour.


 You'll need some eggs to dip the fish in.


 Some coconut oil, very low heat is the key to this stuff, and it's good for you!


 It doesn't take much to cook the fish in.


 Here you can see the process all set up. Dip in beaten eggs, roll in the breading mix, and then right into the pan to cook on low heat till the fish is done, dont over cook it.


 Slowly cooking so you dont burn the oil.


 Fresh squeezed lemon juice is the best.


 And for a little extra flavor I sometimes sprinkle a little parmesan cheese on the fish while it's still hot. Unlike deep frying you dont have to drain the excess oil because it's good for you and full of flavor.


 
Bon apetit!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2019)

Yes I eat cheese burgers, just no bread. This is about 2/3 pound of 80/20 ground beef seasoned and grilled with swiss and cheddar cheese. Sliced tomatoes and guacamole with garlic and lemon juice. This is the kind of meal that stays with you and is full of healthy fats and protein. I try not to cook my burgers well, a little on the rare side is better for you.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2019)

This is how I eat on a regular basis, I dont count calories, I just eat clean, real food.
Here we have grilled ribeye steak with sauted mushrooms and onions, I like portobello or white button mushrooms. Some guacamole and steamed brussel sprouts with real butter.


 A quick anytime meal, about 4 eggs, cheese, and Turkey sausage, you could use pork but I dont eat pork for spiritual reasons.


 A cold summer meal, hard boiled eggs, cheese, and smoked beef brisket. I like iced tea sweetened with stevia. I dont drink pop.


 Another one of my 1 pan favorites, ground beef spicey taco meat with sharp cheddar cheese, guacamole, sour cream, and sliced tomatoes. It's very satisfying.


 A typical 5 cup salad with shredded cabbage, eggs, avocados, tomatoes, cucumbers, mushrooms, peppers, and my own home made apple cider vinegar and olive oil dressing with lots of herbs.



Do you see a pattern here? My girl and I cook together and eat very well. She has lost 70 lbs over the last 3 years and I have lost 45, but I have recently gained 10 lbs back but it is mostly due to muscle density, I'm still way leaner than I was and I eat like a pig! My blood pressure is good, sugar is good and my cholesterol is in a healthy balance.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 25, 2019)

I got worried the other day due to some possible health issues. Wife made me go get a wellness check since I haven't had one in 8 years and my insurance pays for it. I'm on week 3 with no Skoal. Stopped for 3.5 years one time and started back. Wanted to quit anyway. I never have craved it. More of a habit of having something in my lip. Anyways back on track, got my results today. Wife and I walked over to my neighbors since she's an RN. She explained everything. Great! Just need to adjust a few things but all in all, good to go. Stress from work is causing my problems.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> This is how I eat on a regular basis, I dont count calories, I just eat clean, real food.
> Here we have grilled ribery steak with sauted mushrooms and onions, I like portobello or white button mushrooms. Some guacamole and steamed brussel sprouts with real butter.
> View attachment 163147 A quick anytime meal, about 4 eggs, cheese, and Turkey sausage, you could use pork but I dont eat pork for spiritual reasons.
> View attachment 163148 A cold summer meal, hard boiled eggs, cheese, and smoked beef brisket. I like iced tea sweetened with stevia. I dont drink pop.
> ...



I felt fine until the last 2 pictures...not so hungry now. Thanks Tic. 

A friend I have not seen since Christmas called me to see a Grizzly dust collector he landed. I drove the 4 miles to find he lost 75 pounds since Thanksgiving, just cut out second breakfast, snacks and meals after 8pm. I need to drop 30...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> I felt fine until the last 2 pictures...not so hungry now. Thanks Tic.


What you dont like veggies?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 26, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> What you dont like veggies?



Don't like Guac, and have problems digesting lettuce and cabbage. The second picture reminds me of cold-slaw, don't do well with vinegar...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh wow! The thread is going nicely.

This summer I had no choice but to eat burgers without buns. They had extra sweet ones, so I made sacrilege and made a dual beef patty with all the condiments and two veggie beanburgers as buns. That. Was. Delicious! Especially with Jack Daniels Bbq sauce. 

Interestingly enough, I can't stand avocado by its own, or in bigger chunks, but guac... I haveonly good things to say about it!

Mr.Peet you dislike all vinegar?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2019)

Here's another easy one that I make a large batch of and then refrigerate so I can take it for lunches to work. I make most of my lunches on the weekend for the whole week ahead. I never eat fast food.
Start by cooking the onions till they are translucent, then add mushrooms and cook down till they give up their water. Then add brocolli. 


 I then put that into a baking pad or dish and cover with cheese. Then I whip up about 2 dozen eggs with heavy cream and pour that over everything.


 Then bake in the oven till eggs are firm and cheese is melted. Also see the chili cooking in the back? That's delicious poured over the top of the eggs.


----------



## Strider (Mar 26, 2019)

The master of one skillet meals!


Sloppy Joe, only 10 times better!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 26, 2019)

Strider said:


> Oh wow! The thread is going nicely.
> 
> This summer I had no choice but to eat burgers without buns. They had extra sweet ones, so I made sacrilege and made a dual beef patty with all the condiments and two veggie beanburgers as buns. That. Was. Delicious! Especially with Jack Daniels Bbq sauce.
> 
> ...



Drink apple cider vinegar straight on occasion. Like salt and vinegar potato chips, that's about it for consumption. Use it for many things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 26, 2019)

Strider said:


> Oh wow! The thread is going nicely.
> 
> This summer I had no choice but to eat burgers without buns. They had extra sweet ones, so I made sacrilege and made a dual beef patty with all the condiments and two veggie beanburgers as buns. That. Was. Delicious! Especially with Jack Daniels Bbq sauce.
> 
> ...




Me either... Can eat a good guacamole by the bucket full. Try slicing the Avocado, squeeze a little Lemon Juice over it, then add salt and pepper to taste. Not to bad that way. Do that and toss it on a salad or a burger, and it's down right tasty.


----------



## Strider (Mar 27, 2019)

Will do... But I guess I'll have to wait a bit longer. Avocados here aren't top notch...just not a thing,at least yet. The hype will catch up and with it the quality.

I adore vinegar, especially homemade apple and wine. Salads in Croatia don't go without it or olive oil. Up north pumpkin seeds oil. I might do a WIP on vinegar lol.

There is an old custom here- gravediggers drink water and vinegar mix, and wine. Both of them highly antibacterial. Never caught a cold, they say... Same applied for Hannibal's army. They packed vinegar instead as a must have item.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 28, 2019)

Kefir and spinach-farmer cheese strudel for breakfast. What more do you need?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 28, 2019)

Strider said:


> Kefir and spinach-farmer cheese strudel for breakfast. What more do you need?
> View attachment 163283



About 6 of them....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 28, 2019)

I had plenty more! I was too greedy before deciding for a photoshoot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 28, 2019)

Chili (no beans) - ain't that the ONLY way?

Public Service Announcement - obligatory warning....Warning - Legumes were harmed in the making of this chili. So if you have loved ones who are sensitive and prone to that annoying crying and whining - you might have to give them the remote and plant them in front of the TV.

Chilly weather = comfort food = chili time for Mikey.

This is not my beloved Texas Red (TR) - TR is not my wife's favorite - she likes a good thick rich chili with richness and with a depth of flavor. I developed this recipe (or as close to a recipe as I use) to her tastes and sensibilities. You can call me a lot of different names, but you can't call me dumb. Self-preservation is a hallmark of my continuing existence on this earth!!! This is also not a competition chili - there are no dumps in this "recipe" - I do those in another room in the house. "Jalapeno Mornings"!

Start out with a bunch of good ole chuckie.

Add a bunch of this stuff - and you get Mikey's "Make my wife happy" chili. Hey - who are those little beans toward the bottom. Oh, ok good, they are friends - my friends Java and Joe! They are allowed to come to the party - in fact strongly urged - no, in fact MADE to come to the party.







Gotta cut them big pieces of meat into little pieces. (love my newly re-beveled Henkel twin pro slicer - slices that chuckie up like it was warm butta") Wait, what is that brown speck down there toward the bottom of the pic. Gotta figure out who that is!

Now for a nice dust bath in some seasoned flour - prior to them going swimming in some hot oil to get all tanned dark brown and tasty. Wait on the rim - Gads now there are two of them. Where are those pests coming from?






And after browning - this is a b......wait.....get back you pests! Rats to you. Get away from my chili! How are you getting past my security? Oh well, I'll deal with them later. Getting back to the bowl - the bowl of browned up heaven. We could take that bowl and eat it like popcorn while watching Mary Poppins!






A little sniffling and damp eyes later I have these piles. No, the damp eyes are not because of my happiness that that little boy in Polar Express that is from across the tracks finally gets his first Christmas present from Santa. Its because I resemble the "know it all" kid too much. Some more of those pests. I guess if you see one, there must be thousands! Dang it - having those in your kitchen while making chili is so degrading. I might have to go to L.A. (legumes anonymous). Bound to have some Valium of Xanex around here somewhere!






All that green and white stuff goes in the pot for sweating - the veggies not me! When translucent, I dump the leftover flour from the meat in and make a Tex-Mex Roux. No pests - maybe I'm rid of them - that spraying might have helped. Did not know they made Beano in spray form!

Dump - nope, place the meat back in and mix into the veggies. Man the smells - yummy! That is what somebody might call a "Pachanga in a Pot"!






After gently adding all the other ingredients - remember no dumping - this is a kitchen of all things!!!! Be civil! Time for simmering - gotta get all those flavors playing together and let that meat come to grip with its lot in life and get "take your teeth out granny" tender. Lots of kinds of chilis in....Those pest are back! Back to the chilis - lots of chili powder and dried powdered chilis go in for this depth of flavor that will have your tongue thanking you. All the other little goodies, make a richness and leave little nuances of flavor on the back of your tongue that has you asking - who was that - who was that masked kisser. She came, she kissed, she left, I yearn - and I don't even know her name!






Danged pests still here

Dagnabbit, they are reproducing. I found out where they came from! From an open can of Ranch Styles in the refrig left over from making a breakfast taco Sunday Morning. They remind me of the Tribbles from Star Trek - reproducing uncontrollably. But they are not as cute. Hey stay away from my chili!!!






Ok, enough is enough - the danged things are starting to climb up the pot. Time to take matters in my hand! (sound of the rustling through the "junk" drawer) Ok, where is it! Hon - do you know.....

Got it - my manually operated, dedicated, "legume eradicator". Alton would be proud - it is a multi-tasker. Lots of uses. Don't need one of them 20 ounce stud breakers for this job! I like the nimbleness and lightness of this model Say your prayers legumes!

Ok you squeamish and PETL (Persons for the Ethical Treatment of Legumes) bean-huggers - it is time for you to look away. The next two photos are not a pretty sight. But I am dedicated to preserving the sanctity of my chili. I make no apologies! and hold no hostages!

Take that






There, only clean up left. Job well done. My chili is once again safe from those nasty invaders. They need to stay where they belong - the bean pot.






Now that those pests are out of the way, my friends can come in for their swim.






MMMMMMMmmmmmmmm!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 28, 2019)

I can post some of my recipes, but I don't have pics of them.
My memory is too good to have to take pics of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 28, 2019)

I laughed hard at the legumes hammering ahahah! The restaurant in Yellowstone NP where I worked had canned chili. I despised the smell and texture because it is artificial and bland, and I had to scrubb the fat everyday... Not to mention healthy lunches tourists had... Plate full of Sysco tortilla chips ans chili. I could fell their arterys clogging hahaha!

But this seems something I might feel nostalgic to! I will definitely try it. Looks delicious!


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Judged the State Chili Cookoff up in ND a few years; was always interesting. If you got a lot of teams, it got REAL interesting!! Everyone would try to grab the judges' attention, and all being chili heads the first thing they wanted to add, was heat! OH MY!! One year we 28 - 29 teams, was more than a sample or two was a little spicy. Second sample in I hit one, don't know what was in it, but I never tasted a damn thing after that one except HOT! About the time I'd get the fire put out, I'd hit another that was a little spicy, and light it all back up again!! 

And, no... I am not a weanie when it comes to eating hot foods. I just snacked on a 1/4 pound of Carolina Reaper Cheddar and Club Crackers. That pot of chili was ridiculous!! If I truly had to guess, someone got a little carried away with the Dave's Gourmet Insanity Sauce when adding ingredients. 

For those that might struggle with adjusting heat in your chili, black pepper builds on you gradually, all other peppers, cayenne, jalapeno, habanero, whatever, are an immediate heat. I typically seed a jalapeno and a green chili or two, dice them up pretty good, then load it up with black pepper. You'll be half a bowl into it before you realize it's smokin!!


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 29, 2019)

@rocky1 , I made some baked chicken one time with 6 chocolate habanero peppers I had frozen. It was so hot, my wife & I still talk about it 10 years after we ate it. Habeneros are way too hot for me. I like the flavor, but 6 of them for a pan of chicken was ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 29, 2019)

Cruel and cheeky in the same time! 
Carolina reaper? A fourth of a pound? ! Are you human? 

I recently added a rainbow Habanero to my soup and it was a hard battle to lose. Too much for ne, but I am going up the ladder. Ever since I started eating hot food, I ceased getting flue!

Now the devils cherry and habanero are in the clay pot, sprouting!


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Well, the cheese is of course blended to the point that it's HOT, but it's tolerable to serious chili heads. 

Mother-in-law had to try some of it the other night when they brought it home. Cut herself 2 - 3 slices. She is not always known for making the most intelligent of choices at times. When she got done hooting and hollering, and sucking down about 3 glasses of ice water, and a glass of wine, she decided she was glad she had only bit one little bitty corner off the cheese, and that she had sliced entirely too much of it. So the girls had to try a little bit of it too. I just sat back shaking my head. 

Then of course since I had the evil cheese out last night snacking on it, it was on top of the pile of groceries in the meat and cheese drawer in the fridge, so the mother-in-law decides I must like it, and she loaded up my fried egg sandwich with it this morning without saying anything to me. It was actually pretty tolerable on the sandwich. 


Bought a bottle of Dave's Gourmet Insanity Sauce many moons ago and carried to the bar, it was great for laughs. You could touch your finger to the top of the bottle and stick it on your tongue, and it would take 2 - 3 beers to cool it off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 29, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Bought a bottle of Dave's Gourmet Insanity Sauce many moons ago and carried to the bar, it was great for laughs. You could touch your finger to the top of the bottle and stick it on your tongue, and it would take 2 - 3 beers to cool it off.



Hopefully the bartender gave you free beer for his sales going up after that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 29, 2019)

I usually wound up buying a few after the tears of laughter subsided! 

Brother in law came in drunk one night, had been out ice fishing all day. Not a hot sauce eater. Suggested he touch the top of the bottle and try it, someone said something behind me, I turned for a second, and he snatched the bottle up and proceed to try and shake it in his mouth. Fortunately the hole in the bottle was stopped up and nothing came out, but he touched it to his tongue about 3 - 4 times. Downed one beer, snatched the cooler door open and grabbed another, downed it, ran behind the bar and stuck his head under the faucet on the wash sink sucking up water, then grabbed a hand full of ice cubes and stuffed in his mouth while they were fixing him a large glass of ice water. 

We were all falling of our flipping bar stools. And, he was stone cold sober before he got the fire put out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strider (Mar 29, 2019)

Hahahah! Nice stories, especially the mother in law. I expected her to eat it because you like it, in spite... you know... for her being your m. i. l.

The States are big with sauces, but sadly I was introduced to original and green Tabasco, none of which I like. It changes the flavor, I do not like the taste. Hotness is not an issue here.

Today I was a lazy sob, so I decided for sone palenta and bolognese sauce. Not pasta or rice, I am fed up with them.
Palenta is the best thing for no brainer meals. Just add a dash of olive oil before pouring it in the boiling water and milk.

I eat it with cream cheese (Philadelphia baby!) or just cold milk in a bowl. Try it. Jogurt too! 10 min maximum cooking time for a couple days worth of food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 1, 2019)

Fresh dose of kefir and two bottles of kamboocha! Black and green tea, sugar and the kamboocha culture. Three to seven days of fermenting and she's supposed to be ready!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 1, 2019)

And no, thet is not a dried turd in front, that is carob!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 2, 2019)

Here's a butt simple recipe.
Go to your local deli & get some 4 to 5 inch wide beef bologna.
Have them slice off a hunk about 6" long.
You need wide beef bologna for it to turn out right. It needs to cover the bread & hang over a bit.
The pre-sliced stuff in the plastic package is NOT the right stuff to make this dish properly.

Slice off a hunk as thick as your thumb, notch it once, like a Pac man.
Put a little olive oil in a frying pan, and fry the bologna until slightly brown on both sides.

Get yourself some decent white bread, and a little mustard. I like spicy brown mustard myself.
If you want to be decadent, add a slice of yellow cheese & melt it on the fried bologna.
Make yourself a nice fried bologna sammich.

(Us electricians call it carpenter's steak, BTW.)

You know you haven't had one in years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2019)

I loved fried garlic bologna sandwiches when I was a kid.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Well, the cheese is of course blended to the point that it's HOT, but it's tolerable to serious chili heads.
> 
> Mother-in-law had to try some of it the other night when they brought it home. Cut herself 2 - 3 slices. She is not always known for making the most intelligent of choices at times. When she got done hooting and hollering, and sucking down about 3 glasses of ice water, and a glass of wine, she decided she was glad she had only bit one little bitty corner off the cheese, and that she had sliced entirely too much of it. So the girls had to try a little bit of it too. I just sat back shaking my head.
> 
> ...



One summer we planted six different types of hot peppers. In the fall we took one of each and made the exact same amount of scrambled eggs and added the same amount of peppers to each. It was amazing the difference in heat levels, how long it took to kick in and where you felt the heat. Some on the lips right away and some in the back of your throat etc. Interesting plant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 2, 2019)

And then when your wife is out of town, nothing good is on the tube, it's dark and you can't cut the grass, and your're bored and you just have to build something - then there is the:






I ain't a corntracter fer nuthin!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 2, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> Here's a butt simple recipe.
> Go to your local deli & get some 4 to 5 inch wide beef bologna.
> Have them slice off a hunk about 6" long.
> You need wide beef bologna for it to turn out right. It needs to cover the bread & hang over a bit.
> ...


......OR......


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## rocky1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Herb G. said:


> You know you haven't had one in years.



Actually if you live in the right places, you can walk into the convenience store and pick them up in the deli section. The big town of Fargo GA population about 250 maybe, they make them just as you described, and they're on the deli shelf daily. Half inch of fried bologna, little cheese, on white bread, mustard optional in the little packet.




Graybeard said:


> One summer we planted six different types of hot peppers. In the fall we took one of each and made the exact same amount of scrambled eggs and added the same amount of peppers to each. It was amazing the difference in heat levels, how long it took to kick in and where you felt the heat. Some on the lips right away and some in the back of your throat etc. Interesting plant.




The difference in property is endless, and yes, they do all vary just a little. Have a gentleman that comes up to buy honey from us whose neighbor grew some Carolina Reaper peppers and wanted him to make sauce. He did an excellent job on it, but said in the process, there fumes coming it off put this in the hospital. Thought he was having a heart attack. They can be dangerous.


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 2, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Thought he was having a heart attack. They can be dangerous.



True story.
I had a neighbor from Ethiopia a long time ago. He always bragged about how hot the peppers were in Africa.
He bragged he ate the hottest peppers on the planet, etc.
I gave him a Red Savina Habanero that I grew once & told him to be careful when he ate it.
I warned him vigorously about how hot it was.
His reply: "Yeah, yeah, I eat hot stuff all the time."

About an hour after I gave it to him, his wife called me and asked why I poisoned her husband.
I told her he wasn't poisoned, he was being burned by the hottest pepper on the planet at the time.
I told her to give him a glass of milk & some yogurt & he'd be fine.

About 2 weeks later, I ran into him & asked how that pepper was.
He never uttered a syllable, and walked away shaking his head.
He also never bragged about eating the hottest peppers on Earth ever again either.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2019)

Worked for a pool company and our boss was from Hungry. His favorite trick was to get into someones lunch box and put hot Hungarian peppers on their sandwich. Only happened to me once. As you might imagine he was a great guy to work for. The bottoms of the pools were free formed so we were down in a hole with no breeze, sun beating down on us shoveling and finishing concrete. Frank made it tolerable as he usually had a cold one for us when the job was done. It helped too he was right along side working with us all. Never could understand why he would eat a whole pepper by itself. BTW, every time I see a cement truck go by I know someone's doing some hard work.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Dad got some habaneros one time on a produce farm he was pollinating for, brought them to ND for me. Having ODed on Dave's Gourmet Insanity Sauce I could not eat habanero for years, the slightest bit in anything tied my guts in a knot. Friend of mine took them, he was munching on them at break that day at work. Without thinking he went to take a leak before returning to work. Said in a few minutes he noticed this warning sensation in his shorts. Didn't think much of it at first, but it persisted and kept getting warmer and warmer. Went to the bathroom and grabbed some paper towels and wet them and tried to put out the flames, said that only made things worse. Told the boss he had to go to the house!! Went home and showered, and scrubbed vigorously before things started cooling off, applied some lotion to ease the pain. Said it was the most excitment he'd had since him and his wife first started dating

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Strider (Apr 13, 2019)

I had planted some hot peppers and I am anticipating any sprouts! 

Yet again, 4 eggs, 5 midsized asparagus tilzit cheese and some ham. I pour the scrambled eggs in the pan and I stir it till you can see it is cooked. That way it has a stringy texture, compared to a spongy if I left it without stirring.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Strider (Aug 8, 2019)

Can't beat this dinner. My boss is great.
Grilles squid and tuna stakes...all hand caught!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider (May 17, 2021)

@woodtickgreg have you changed your diet or had it changed you, after these three years? 
My blood sugar, HbA1C has increased, unfortunately, due to stress and sedentary work on dissertation, less moving. And comfort food is a big iasue because of the availability! So I intend to go ULCHF and low carb. Hopefully I can lower the [email protected] once again. 

As we are in beautiful springtime, I suggest anyone with available black locust or elder tree flowers to fry them. My own recipe is handed from my grandma from time of scarcity, post WW2 clarity and borderline famine:

Pick either of the flowers and remove as much stems as possible. You can leave the main stem of the black locust, which the flowers hang from. They add some bitterness and unwanted fiberous chew. 
Then take a bowl, fill with flour and just add water. Mix until the curds are gone. Then just add either of the ingredients until you have a runny consistency. When you dip the flowers, the batter should just leave thin film, thin coating on the flowers and not a thick one. Why? Because having to fry for longer time kills the taste and potentially the increase of oil temp to prevent soggy center, burning the delicate petals. Also, the excess oil soaked up by the batter makes the difference between an healthy and unhealthy meal...as do all the other 'traditional' recipes with so much sugar and syrups. So runny batter is the way to go! 
A dip in the hot oil for a few seconds (on either side) should result in a crisp and delicious floral aftertaste! Sprinkling some powder sugar on top will make a huge difference. 





Buon apetit! :)

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2021)

@Strider 
My diet is still low carb and high fat but the right kinds of fat. Eggs, beef, chicken, fish, veggies, butter and full fat dairy. Nothing artificial packaged or processed. My blood pressure and sugar are both good. I did gain some weight back over the winter and what I call the covid 20 due to a lack of activity. Now that the weather has broke I hope to become more active again. I do still exercise when I can, getting harder with age and still working a full time job but I still do it. Resistance training with moderate weight and high reps, it's easier on my joints. Back is causing me a lot of grief but abdominal work seems to help that some, would be worse if I didn't do it. Knees are going but I keep doing what I can. Aging is a bitch, you can't beat father time. But diet or what you eat and exercise help greatly. 
People have been lied to by the medical community and the food industry. Obesity and diabetes can be controlled and reversed with a low carb, no sugar, high fat diet. And high cholesterol is just a myth to sell drugs in the billions of dollars that cause more harm than good. I am off all drugs and medications. Even my brain Fogg and migrain headaches are much better. Some people call my food lifestyle keto. I don't really concentrate on that word but it's a great start for people wanting to change their lifestyle for the better and for health. I don't count calories and never starve myself and still maintain a healthy weight. I still have a belly, but I have always had a belly. I belive your body needs some fat stores, that's why it always tries to store fat. I feel much better than I did just 4 years ago. I only eat real food, fresh food, no fast food ever! I even make my own ice cream, eggs, cream, vanilla, and stevia powder which is a natural sweetener that won't raise your blood glucose.
If your diabetic you need to make this change to your lifestyle to avoid the complications of diabetes and the drugs. It can be controlled with a low carb, high fat no sugar diet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 17, 2021)

Strider said:


> @woodtickgreg have you changed your diet or had it changed you, after these three years?
> My blood sugar, HbA1C has increased, unfortunately, due to stress and sedentary work on dissertation, less moving. And comfort food is a big iasue because of the availability! So I intend to go ULCHF and low carb. Hopefully I can lower the [email protected] once again.
> 
> As we are in beautiful springtime, I suggest anyone with available black locust or elder tree flowers to fry them. My own recipe is handed from my grandma from time of scarcity, post WW2 clarity and borderline famine:
> ...


Ok, never heard of Elder Tree and Black Locust Fritters. Made elderflower wine once though. Blossoming has gone around here, but will have to keep in mind for next spring! Looks tasty!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 17, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, never heard of Elder Tree and Black Locust Fritters. Made elderflower wine once though. Blossoming has gone around here, but will have to keep in mind for next spring! Looks tasty!


Another month before we get blossems. Red elderberry is in blossem now for us.


----------



## trc65 (May 17, 2021)

Going to give the locust flowers a try, we are still probably 2 weeks away from bloom.


----------



## Strider (May 20, 2021)

Brilliant news @woodtickgreg! I am happily it's going well for you. Me too, I also prefer not to categorize my diet or anything else in my life. Except fact- low carb is low carb, regardless of the targeted audience. 
Anyhow, MODY type 2 is what I have. Pre-diabetes, with no medicine involved, or any health care cover over it, because its neither a disease (not yet at least), but also it's not nothing. So I have to pay attention to what I eat, as a cure, or better said: prevention. 
I never had a sweet tooth except ice cream and extra dark chocolate, but its the love for savory food that tests me- so much cheese, meat and seed filled pastry in my culture! Dear me, just typing about it makes me drool! I avoid starches but potatoes are my Kryptonite. I love unprocessed fats like butter and dairy, and I do like a lot of meat in my dishes but it seems that any type of fats trigger my glucose levels.
It's the stress and lack of exercise in the past 6 months that made my levels HbA1C high. 

Anyhow, whoever has the chance to fry these flowers you will be happy and amazed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (May 20, 2021)

Speaking of flowers, which are in the blooming season at the momen, the common lillac is a good and delicious source for a refreshing syrup. 
Pick them and remove as much of the green stems as possible- they add bitterness. In a hot pan add sugar, as much as you want, and cover it with water. When it dissolves, repeat the process until it thickens. Then turn it off and add the flowers for 10-20 minutes with stirring. Strain the viscous liquid and add a few teaspoons of lemon juice. The color will change because of the reaction with acid, and it will increase shelf life. Add as much of the syrup to a water cup or beer as you want. I think they call this the lillanade! 



Another one I love... Stuffed bell peppers. 
I don't really care about the male or female bell pepper I stuff but the recipe is simple: stuff them with a mix of eggs, cheese (cream, fresh and/or hard), beans, rice, other vegetables, chopped onions, garlic, minced meat and seasoning. I also add, depending on the season, stinging nettles and mushrooms. I place them in the oven in the upright position, and cover with some cheese which will melt and seal it :p bake at lower temperature for a longer time... They will turn soft when ready!







Lastly for today and to the surprise of many folk here... Seasonal mushrooms! 
In particular, COTW, Laetiporus Sulphuricus! 
Cook a small piece for 20 minutes, when you find some, to see if you will get a gastritic reaction. If you don't, then xut them into thinner strips and make your favorite batter for frying. Once again, it is better to fry them for longer time at lower temp to properly treat them. Serve them with fried mozzarella and some dips. This is some serious finger licking good food! 
My batter is simple: scrambled egg and some milk in one bowl, and in the other bread crumbs, sesame seeds, peppercorn and cayenne. Voila!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

